# offer question (abu dhabi)



## passanger232 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello. I am 30 and I have got this offer (it sector).

Basic sallary: 15500 aed per moth
Accommodation: 50000 aed bi-annual
Transport: 18000 aed bi-annual 

Is it enough for one person? for two?


----------

